# Twins! Oak Night-Stands



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I finally finished these 2 Oak Night-Stands. The wood was given to me from My youngest DIL's uncle.
Beautiful 250+ year old Red Oak. No panel glue up, solid boards.
This is my first true furniture build. I have done end grain cutting boards, cabinets, shop fixtures, etc.
It was a fun build. It took a while due to my work schedule.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Sorry I can't rotate pics


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

looks good


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

arcola60 said:


> sorry i can't rotate pics


here,,,

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

comp56 said:


> looks good


better than that...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Impressive work there Ellery , looks totally pro. Are the lower bases secured to the legs with pocket hole screws ?


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank You for Rotating the pictures for me!

The bottom shelf is sitting on 4 1/4" brass rods, just like shelf pins. I bought a 1/4" brass rod @ my local hardware store. I cut them a little longer than regular shelf pins. Then I rounded the ends and polished them up. It is removable. I turned the table upside down and slowly tapped the shelf until it cleared the predrilled 1/4" holes. Then I tapped the pins in.
I was concerned that if I slid it in like a shelf that I could/would scratch the finish. It really worked out great!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Great job you did on those tables. They came out nice. I learned something new on the brass pins trick.
Good job.
Herb


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice job Ellery


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

Can't get anymore professional than that. Nice work.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Beautiful job Ellery. Even up side down they are impressive.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Ellery,

Really nice. I like them. Excellent work.

Frank


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ellery, can't come up with any other adjectives that would do those beautiful tables justice.

Thanks for sharing.

Rick


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank You!!! I really appreciate the kind words from everyone, and all of the valuable information that everyone shares. I have learned so much here.

I kept tossing around, in my head just how was I going to mount the bottom shelf. I went to the hardware store, it was the near, less traffic, etc. I had decided on just putting in shelf pins. Well they only had plastic ones, one pack. My dilemma, so I thought, then I found one dusty solid brass rod. It was like a LED light went off in my head. I predrilled the holes prior to finishing. They went in solidly.

I used loose tenon to assemble the frame, select pine for the secondary wood (drawer construction) and dual dovetail wooden drawer slides.

They were supposed to go into the spare bedroom, but ended up in our bedroom instead.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Love the way oak finishes! Great job!!!!!


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Ellery, these are great. Nice simple design and a good solution to make the bottom shelf removable.

I also like how they can be used on the ceiling as well as on the floor.>


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

That is very funny Mike! Thank you, I'm still laughing while I type.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

MEBCWD said:


> I also like how they can be used on the ceiling as well as on the floor


and the walls too...


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice tables, Ellery. The wood was a score - looks great.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

A very nice job, Ellery. Clean lines, nice size.


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

Beautiful work, congratulations on well-executed work and finished result.
Thank you for sharing, I would not have thought about even using brass rod for pins, or loading in the shelf like you describe. Always more to learn


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Very nice, love the wood


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank You Mary!


----------

